# WTF is going on in here?



## Go_Fast (May 26, 2011)

Rep me So Cal!!


----------



## Vancemac (Jul 20, 2006)

Go_Fast said:


> Rep me So Cal!!


GF, did you mistake this for a surfing forum?


----------



## Go_Fast (May 26, 2011)

+rep for you my brutha.


----------

